# Ligno Mini-Scanner "LC" model?



## IronWoodWrker (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello everyone..

I am a hobby woodworker and thinkin of goin bigger since i am planning a retirement,i have been an International Ironworker since 1978 but still love to work with wood.

I'll be somewhat incorporatind steel and wood together on projects since i also have a ll the steel fabrication tools and skills.

I was in search of a moisture meter at a reasonable price to start with,since in the area i live i have access to alot of timber wood(southeast Georgia) left over from logging sites.

I also have a lot hard wood from timber being used as dunage on trucks to haul steel to jobsites.

i found and bought a slightly(supposedly) used Lignomat Mini-Scanner LC model on eBay last night and won it for 30.00 shipped to my door.
With a little research it seems that Lignomat is actualy a good brand..

My problem is..i did a search for the "LC" model and found NOTHING on it.

The seller said it will include the original instructions and such,so not worried on how to use it..

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard or used this "LC model"

I'll post the pictures of it to see it is actualy a "LC" model.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a Lignomat meter and it works great. I've never heard of the "LC" model before. Curious to know though.


----------



## IronWoodWrker (Jun 4, 2013)

I wrote an email to Lignomat and got this reply....

 
The model was discontinued more than 12 years ago.
It is a wood moisture meter.
the best way for you to use it,measure a dry piece of wood to obtain a base value
for a dry piece of wood

and then compare readings to that base value.


Each species of wood maybe different.


If you need more instructions,
describe to us what the application is.


Grete



Lignomat USA Ltd.
800-227-2105
503-257-8957 USA
www.lignomat.com
www.wood-moisture.com


----------

